# More Catechism Fun



## toddpedlar (May 28, 2007)

Today, Sarah, my middle daughter (age 4) gave us the following answer to Q17 of the children's catechism... when this kind of thing happens it's a rather hard thing to keep proper decorum:

Dad:

"Q. 17 - Of what were our first parents made?"

Sarah:

"A. God made the body of Adam out of the ground, and formed Eve from the bottom of Adam."

Much laughter ensued, and we had to take a little break.


----------



## Herald (May 28, 2007)

*wiping the tears from my eyes*


----------



## Poimen (May 28, 2007)




----------



## etexas (May 28, 2007)




----------



## bookslover (May 28, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> Today, Sarah, my middle daughter (age 4) gave us the following answer to Q17 of the children's catechism... when this kind of thing happens it's a rather hard thing to keep proper decorum:
> 
> Dad:
> 
> ...



Close enough...

Hey, Todd! Love the new avatar photo. You look like Indiana Jones's nephew! Pretty cool hat!


----------



## Herald (May 29, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Close enough...
> 
> Hey, Todd! Love the new avatar photo. You look like Indiana Jones's nephew! Pretty cool hat!



Richard, have you noticed he doesn't have blue hair?


----------



## bookslover (May 29, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Richard, have you noticed he doesn't have blue hair?



Grrrr...


----------

